# RASPUTIN and the End of "Divine" Monarchy



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 7, 2020)

Raz, Dva, Tri. Raz-PU-TIN.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grigori_Rasputin
Let's play a bit with synchronicities. Life it's a play, full of hidden synchronicities.

Grigory (Egregor) Yefimovich was born 1869 (21st January)
Nicholas II was born 1868 (18th May). Very close indeed one to each other, less than a year (248 days)


Who was Rasputin? I doubt partially on some information (I think on exaggerated or just oversized "madness" by communist propaganda). It seems anyway, this man had some "magic" or supernatural skills, and a sort of ancient knowledge he used to apply it on Nicholas'son the Tsarevitch Alexei, as a healer.

Probably we even don't know real name, as Rasputin comes from a seudonim (rasputnyi - dissolute), so maybe even that's not the real surname. Grigory's father was Yefim Yakovlevich. So Rasputin real name should be Grigory Yefimovich. Rasputnyi seems an addition, or seudonim, and maybe been originated in that context or added later in order to point him or to dirty him.

It is said he belonged to a sect of Illiusty (flagelants), who believed to reach holyness by harm, but by the other hand they were accused of sexual parties (what it seems a total contradiction). It seems he took some knowledge out of "starets" (older wise men).

It's really known very little about young Rasputin (no official documentation), and we should deal with the official version (propaganda), very carefully. Anyway it's interesting to me, taking the malevolent figure of Rasputin, under symbolic level, because, clearly, we can guess about a sort of projection, which its main target is christian orthodox or church power to be weakened.

By the same reasons, I doubt a lot, about Nicholas II described as an indolent tsar or king, totally absent or an idiot without a minimal an decent thinking on people's problems. Anyway, Nikki had to live and deal with very troubling times, and he wasn't very awakened of the dangers like dark clouds were surrounding him.

What happened to Nikki?. Lots of problems on the beginning of 20th century for Russian empire (lack of industrialisation and high external debts).

It is said first time Rasputin met in the russian court to Nicholas was 1st November 1905 (another symbolic and dark date). In February 1905 (the year of the war against Imperial Japan), there was a revolution (first advise). But all this happened in the middle of jews prosecution (anti-semitic progroms, khodynka tragedy) which allegedly started around 1903.

We have to be very carefully analysing this question of "anti-semitics", a very generic term used to confuse people. It's not strange, that 1919 it's a key date (Zionism), to understand the meaning and motivation for WWI. The same 1991 USSR "collapsed".

IX-XI Sigillum





We have a certain reflection on these progroms (which Stalin made harder, but then it was not named anti-semitics), on the bizarre story of another Yakov (Yakov Bok) on these Romanov's last days. We see almost two powers in war using this "jew question", very distorted, and you'll see a total different version depending on which side you are. Lots of propaganda to lead the sheeple.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062977/https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menahem_Mendel_Beilis
As lots of peasants came to cities (economic reformation from a traditional rural country), and obviously the bad working conditions arose socialist ideas and people's fair claims, the prosecution on certain fellows was turned to be (depending on propaganda) to anti-semitics.

Communist propaganda


Anti-Semitic propaganda (Nazi Germany)


It's almost "funny", the german anti-jewish propaganda movie (Jüd Süss), as it sounds Jew-Shua or Jesus. Are they attacking jews, or christians, or simply good fellows (believers)?.

WWI served to finish old monarchies (except british), on the main powerfull european empires. Finished Austrian-Hungarian empire (and monarchy), finished Romanovs (forever), finished Prussian monarchy.

In between WWI and WWII ancient monarchy powers (main families) were dissolved. And by the way the British Crown changed its german (SACHS) origins to be WINDSOR ("pure" british). It is not a simple question as I'll show you later.

The three "brothers". Three in one like Shakespeare's Lear King.

George V - died 1936


Nicholas II - died 1918


Wilhelm II - died 1941


Turning back to this holy man Rasputin. In his younghood was accused of drinking and fighting, and stealing horses. Again (wikipedia), there's no official papers on these kind of accusations.

_Local archival records suggest that he had a somewhat unruly youth—possibly involving drinking, small thefts, and disrespect for local authorities—but contain no evidence of his being charged with stealing horses, blasphemy, or bearing false witness, all major crimes later imputed to him as a young man._.

As you see, I point this, to focus on a sort of prefabricated profile. Not only to be used against traditional powers (church), but in fact, we'll see some characteristics on this profile to project Rasputin story as a bad reflection of Jesus, a "bad Jesus" (of course taking real biography of Jesus, as I've shown you on other threads, a real King or Basileus of 12th Century Andronicus Comnenus, as Jesus himself it's a projection of this real fellow, and in fact Andronicus official profile it's either a malevolent man -drunk, womanizer, tyrant, etc, etc-).





If all of this it's a very fine manipulation from very clever guys, or just a coincidence only God knows. Early 20th century, supposed the arrival and application of social engineering and a certain knowledge of what we name subconscious matter.

There aren't many photoes of Rasputin posing besides Nicholas II. It's known, Nikki didn't like him. As he perceived him as an strange or an intruder.



Rasputin had 5 children (2 new-born deads), the same for Nicholas.

In 1892 Rasputin abandoned familiar life and went to monastic life (Verjoturie, Sverdlosk) or almost a basic orthodox learning.
So looking for some synchronicities, he changed his life around his 23 y.o.
Nicholas got engagement with his wife (Alexandra Feodorovna, the german Alix of Hesse), around 24 y.o.

Take into account real history. Jesus Christ, it's not only (as we think today) a religious question.
The idea of divine mandate legitimating monarchy it's not an "ethereal" idea. Jesus (which comes from 12th-century, of course it's my personal point of view), has to be with ALL. Politics, social questions teology, etc, etc. There were wars (Crusades), and finally three branches on the religious point of view (Judaism, Christians and Muslims -who were originally christians till 16th-century- when they turned to Mahommetan teology).

Different factions claimed to be the descendents of the KING of KINGS (as Byzantine flags shows BBBB Basileus Basileon Basileuon Basileuonton - King of Kings that reign over all kings).

Real Roman Empire -as I don't believe official version of "Ancient Rome"-, this is the Sacred -Holy- Roman-German Empire, took the branch of what we know as Habsburgs. Not by coincidence ROMANOVS (the name suggest legitimation from "Rome" or "Jesus"), started around 13th-century (from baltic lithuanian aristochracy), and not by coincidence they used the byzantine double headed eagle.

The last Empire which used it was the ROMANOVS, till 1917.





But real legitimation from old russian dinasties comes from Kievan Rus (Kiev).

Yaroslav The Wise seal (A dove, like the John the Baptist flaming dove).-1119 AC-
https://everipedia.org/wiki/lang_en/Rurik_dynasty
Then through Palaeologan dinasty (13th-century), Northern dinasties linked to Byzantine old powers and of course ROME (Jesus) -Real Ancient Rome it's Constantinople-.

By the other hand, royal houses confrontation in two factions (Roman-Habsbourg against Anjou-Borbon), explains in part some conflicts. England it seems comes from Angelos (Byzantine clan that was in the event of the final Comnenian -Jesus- Dinasty). There are some theories about the name of Anglia derived from Angelos. (Anjou it's a derivation from greek Angelos clan, Isaak Angelos dinasty founder was the main military man in the execution of Christ -Andronicus-), founding Angelos-Comnenos dinasty (which was mixed or continued later with Palaeologan dinasty), allied with Genovese, and using red cross flag or shield -Saint George-.

And that's why England adopted those symbols (through Angelos). And that's why England and Scotland clashed (as Scotland didn't affiliate this and remained with the Saint Andrew cross, representing tradition, God, Kingdom and Faith, resulting later in religion clashes. Of course any faction claims to be "Sons of God" or "God with us").

So in modern times after the fall of Habsburg (including its projection as "Spanish Empire", more rightly Habsburg Empire), which is in political terms "the fall of Rome" (-Holy Roman-German Empire-), and mainly since French Revolution (1789), and the birth of Modern Nation-States, two rival leaders remained.

-Sachs-Coburg (England and Germany), tradition through Angelos.
-Romanovs (Russia and Orthodox world), tradition through Palaeologan.

Claiming both to be, the possesors of "legitimation".

Liberal ideas and economic transformation, meant in reality, Romanovs were probably condemned, before any serious try to recover old grandness.
As you see through symbols we have the bifurcation on the royal houses about legitimation England uses Saint George cross, Russia uses Saint Andrew cross.

Before the end of WWI "someone" decided only one had to survive (and Romanovs had to paid, as they had a lot of debts) as primal royal house (Bee Queen).

And we have to point here the phantom or creation of Rurik (Russian) legitimation being "descendants" of Jesus, by the story of Yaroslav the Wise, and Yuri Dolgorukyi, which his son (Andrei Bogolyubski), it's a recreation of Jesus figure, in the russian-orthodox world (and real Jesus Andronicus, Andrei, Saint Andrew).

It's interesting to extract information from iconographic sources.
Dolgorukyie means in russian large arms.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Dolgorukiyhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrey_Bogolyubsky
If you watch carefully Budapest Pray Codex (1190-1192), you'll observe where the idea of large arms came from.



More interesting validating the idea of Romanovs as the legitimated dinasty "from Jesus" it's the fact the last bastion of Nicholas II was the main marshal of the Imperial family, and the last friend who really supported Nicholas II.
Vladimir Dolgorouky or Dolgorukov.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Dolgorukovhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasily_Alexandrovich_Dolgorukov
We don't know what's real and true, and what has been a distorted truth (lie), but for sure we can assume the Romanovs really represented the last branch or idea of "divine legitimation", and that was abruptly destroyed with the Russian Revolution. Finally, the ideas (being really the truth or not) rules the world.

http://www.russianimperialfamily.com/en/the-dolgorouky-romanov-connection/
Again assume the subconscious level operating here. Russia was the most traditional (referring to religion) country, and most pious christians. Communist symbols, subverted traditional christian symbols into the new faith (a strange faith, as they really declared themselves atheists). Siege and hammer, and the red star (bethlehem star), turned to be the new political-religious faith.






Even the word Soviet (popular council), it's very close to Svet (Heaven).

About Rasputin and his role, inside all these politics manoeuvres, I think he was a right man, but maybe finally fell into being a sinner (probably being disturbed by bored women all the time).


Agony (1981) Elem Klimov (the best movie about Rasputin)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqV4r3cADE8_


It's said (again this seems another propaganda moving), Russia WWI disaster came from a bizarre decission straightely taken by Nicholas II, and indirectly by a "vision" of the "mad monk" (a dream which showed sheeps running -baran- in russian), then they changed sheep (baran), into a place in Belarus (Baranovichi) and again we see here, symbolic level operating against christian symbols (God's Lamb). A disaster in the WWI front with Germans.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baranovichi_Offensive
It is said (important thing here it's not the truth but what we have been told as truth, or what we "see"  as truth), Rasputin warned Imperial family, will fall, if he'd be apparted out from them.

Rasputin was born in the Tyuman region (oblast), near Tobolsk. Strangely (coincidence or whatever this was as it happened like that), Romanovs had an inner exile in Tobolsk.

Rasputin was brutally killed (like Jesus), accused of being a false holy man (like Jesus), in December 1916.
Shooted, tortured and soaked. Hard to kill (like Jesus). Then really all came to the disaster very soon.
Nicholas signed his abdication 15th March (Idus of March) 1917.
The family were in a sort of imprisonment 20th March 1917 (Tsarskoye Selo Palace).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_II_of_Russia
They were transferred to Tobolsk (Tobolsk 19th August 1917), before being moved again to the "final solution" in Ekaterinburg (25th April 1918). The "Mad Dog" Maledition (248 days), turned to be real (in fact 249 days from August 19th/1917 to April 25th/1918), this was to be the amount of time before Ekaterinburg events (when royal family was arrested but the decision to be killed was still not really taken, by a "peacefull" man called Lenin).

Simply as a curiosity, related to real Jesus (Andronik), that Nicholas II it's Nikki (as Andro-Nikkus, "victorius man") and real "Mary Virgin" (biological mother of Andronicus was Katharine -of Georgia-), that the final martyrdom place was Katerine-bourg. Symbols jumps out of conscience and fall into reality, just like the "mad dog monk", or just as the puppet masters writing HIS-TORY.

Bodies were recovered as far as 1996 (another spyral like 69, 96 broken or destructive), and it seems after killing them were cut into pieces (Osiris ritual), and burnt (not by practical issues, but by hidden magical issues). The field out of Ekaterinburg house (Ipatiev) was called "Pig Field", a joke from people who rejects eating pork, or perhaps a revenge from russian peasants rejecting this dinasty as false since Pougachev's rebellion and all tartarian stuff.
Who knows?.

1917 October Revolution
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_Revolution1917 Fatima Miracle (the third fatima secret it seems it's have to be with Russia)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracle_of_the_Sun
Could this have been planned?. Only 12 days of difference.
October Revolution (25th October) - Fatima Miracle (13th October)
Curiously calendar differences between old (Julian) and newer (Gregorian) has 12 or 13 days.



1917 plus 5 years. 1922
1922 USSR was born.
1991 USSR was dissolved. (69 years, constructive spyral)
1996 1991 plus 5 years Ekaterinburg bodies (96 destructive spyral)
This temporal segment means a sort of conclusive story.


----------



## codis (Dec 7, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> There aren't many photoes of Rasputin posing besides Nicholas II. It's known, Nikki didn't like him. As he perceived him as an strange or an intruder.


Compare that photo - especially the thread's subject - with the last photo, showing him alone. Notice something ?
And both look fake to me.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 7, 2020)

codis said:


> Compare that photo - especially the thread's subject - with the last photo, showing him alone. Notice something ?


the bald spot/thinning hair noticeable in some pictures, vs. the thick head of hair in others?

also appears to be some revisionist history going on.  perhaps Rasputin was a psy-op.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 7, 2020)

We had a distant relative of Rasputin in the old forum (username ripvanwillie), unfortunately he hasn't joined yet.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 7, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> WWI served to finish old monarchies (except british)



And Spanish, who were neutral.

This is an interesting photographic comparison...




_Source_
​


----------



## MartianBrain (Dec 8, 2020)

msw141 said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > Compare that photo - especially the thread's subject - with the last photo, showing him alone. Notice something ?
> ...


Woah, is there a source for this pic without rasputin in it? I thought he looked photoshopped into the first.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 8, 2020)

MartianBrain said:


> Woah, is there a source for this pic without rasputin in it? I thought he looked photoshopped into the first.



I wasn't trying to debunk anything, I had just reverse-image searched that photo to try and find more info.  All the results were like that.

here's a National Geographic article on the family assassination that uses that one.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 8, 2020)

codis said:


> WorldWar1812 said:
> 
> 
> > There aren't many photoes of Rasputin posing besides Nicholas II. It's known, Nikki didn't like him. As he perceived him as an strange or an intruder.
> ...



Yes it seems a composition, I don't know if Nicholas and Rasputin appears in one single photo. A bit weird.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> WorldWar1812 said:
> 
> 
> > WWI served to finish old monarchies (except british)
> ...



Spanish power really were finished very long ago. We had a borbon on that time (before spanish 2nd Republic in the middle thirties)
that consecrated spain to the sacred jesus heart (1919 precisely).
Masonry tried to co-opt him, and he refused.

He was overthrowned, in 1931, a fake republic came, and he finished half-alcocholic and several family members dead on strange circumstances.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfonso_XIII
And things came like that.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 8, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Spanish power really were finished very long ago.



Not as long ago as 1689 when the British Monarchy lost all of its power. Also Franco restored the Spanish monarchy in 1975.

What's going on here is the onslaught of socialism/communism *or rather the forces behind it* - just like today. Or is that the subject of your OP? I'm a bit confused as to exactly what your point is, sorry.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 8, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> WorldWar1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Spanish power really were finished very long ago.
> ...



Not explicitly, but, as you ask about. I tell you REAL and first christians formed communites, that were in the origin what we know or we call nowadays "communists". So originally christians were almost communist.

The word COMUNA comes from these communities (a lot of first christians were slaves on the run). COMANA
And they didn't hide in Rome catacumbs, but more precisely in these kind of caves.

Cappadoccia.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comana_Pontica
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumans
Think about Sparadokos and of course Jesus (Andronicus).


From Minarets (Minar, Tower), you can both "call to pray" or just shout a WARNING CALL for people in order to hide and avoid being arrested that's what christians (slaves) did. Run and hide.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minaret


Solomon Temple / Suleyman / Hagia Sophia


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 8, 2020)

Sorry, I'm none the wiser.

Do you have any sources other than Wikipedia?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 8, 2020)

2000 PUTIN (Second Rasputin?), restores imperial shield (double headed eagle). 
Another Rasputin in Saint Petersburg (the pretended seat of Peter).

_Putin was born in Leningrad (now Saint Petersburg) and studied law at Leningrad State University, 
graduating in 1975. Putin worked as a KGB foreign intelligence officer for 16 years, rising to the 
rank of Lieutenant Colonel, before resigning in 1991 to begin a political career in Saint Petersburg_

Putin enters in the Holy of Holies


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9g36QB5uos_


Putin "rejects the blood"
https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/putin-rasputin-reincarnation-vladimir-russia-16967403

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epwznxJ8zaE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi3fFz2oenw_




I think is nonsense (or not?)
http://redefininggod.com/2014/08/vladimir-rasputins-jewish-communist-and-bloodline-connections/


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsD2zljDLGg_



RED STAR (bethlehem star) in Kremlin.


----------



## codis (Dec 9, 2020)

I have heard the story as well.
Putin being a descendant of Rasputin, and the family dropped the Ras- to avoid trouble.
The root word путь (engl. "path", "way") has a common meaning, which does not suggest Putin to be a very rare or special name.
The source also claimed the descent of his parents as "murky" and probably scrubbed, which would IMHO suggest a secret service project.
If my old memory serves me well, the source was Miles Mathis, a figure who himself is supected to be a secret service project.
It still could be true. I just consider the possibility.
Cf. Zbigniew Brzezinski's "The Grand Chessboard". And surely he was not the first one realizing the strategic importance of the Eurasian mainland.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 9, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> We had a distant relative of Rasputin in the old forum (username ripvanwillie), unfortunately he hasn't joined yet.



I remember him/her posting in this thread:

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/s...ing-council-modern-controllers-jon-levi.3432/
Unfortunately, the comments beyond page 2 are missing. The meaning of the word 'putin' was given as something derisory in the colloquial sense. I think the claim was that the name 'Rasputin' was more of an insult than a name, like 'Jackboot Johnson' or 'Perro Sanchez' or 'Tony B. Liar,' 'Iron Lady,' etc. (I had a much better name for her.) Unfortunately the KD locked the thread before discussion could continue on the subject of its relevance to Putin the President. 'Puta' in Spanish means prostitute and as I recall 'putin' was apparently along similar lines.


----------



## codis (Dec 9, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The meaning of the word 'putin' was given as something derisory in the colloquial sense.


Languages are different, and there is just a limited amount of syllables a human can comfortably express (speak).
So, similar terms in different languages could be coincidental ...
"в пути", "по пути" (w putiy, po putiy) = underway, on the way

Surnames have strange origins sometimes. Think of Putin's prime minister Medvedev (Медведев).
Медвед (Medved) = bear (the animal).
Still sounds better than e.g. Rybakov (Рыбако́в; Рыба = fish) : Anatoly Rybakov - Wikipedia

I know at least of the British secret service working closely together with the Okhrana (the tsarist secret police).
Cf. the in-famous Protocol of the Elders.
I would rather expect an English or Latin metaphor as alias.
Just guessing ...


----------



## khaoz (Dec 9, 2020)

There is a version that this is just a fictional character.

 Again, take a look at the pictures. Now even a child understands that this is Photoshop. Sometimes Rasputin's head was even attached to women's bodies  

Again, the British love Rasputin's theme. They have there "former detectives" like to look for the psychic Rasputin, an insidious murder, 33 shots from a revolver, secret letters. These are typical stuffing in Great Britain such as poisoning by Polonium Litvinenko (= Poisoning is similar to Thallium. Poisoning, baldness, etc.), poisoning of Skripals with war agent (which will kill an entire street) and their survival. 
"People work"  

The entire 20th century has passed like this. UK Leading Role; Doubles of Leaders; injections with umbrellas; circus; masons; anonymous communist parties run by someone unknown. It's all like James Bond movies. That is, stories about a man without a name by profession James Bond (they are all killed and a new one is appointed). Who suffers from alcohol (alcohol is the best means of interrogation) and is bi-sexual (no matter who, work is work) Unfortunately, they haven't come up with anything new. They just spread OWN WORLD to all countries  Here's a version


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 10, 2020)

codis said:


> Languages are different, and there is just a limited amount of syllables a human can comfortably express (speak).
> So, similar terms in different languages could be coincidental ...
> "в пути", "по пути" (w putiy, po putiy) = underway, on the way
> 
> ...



I see you have russian notions.

_The root word путь (engl. "path", "way") _

Beside the Way.

In spanish, or italian (similar): PUTA, PUTTANA (Porca Troia)









Not difficult to link this to a "mad lover"


----------



## codis (Dec 10, 2020)

Could be, could be coincidence. In difference to _some_ posters here, I do not claim to know everything.
But Rasputin surely is a murky person, surrounded by many myth, forgeries, and malintent.


----------



## khaoz (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes, THEY had in mind such a meaning as Sexually preoccupied  It is a common thing when spies are given funny surnames, or spies have faded names (For example, a member of the Central Committee Andrei Andreevich Andreev. Nobody remembers him. It's just such a man with an English mustache who ruled the USSR until the 60s without a biography )

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Андреев,_Андрей_Андреевич


----------



## codis (Dec 11, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> In spanish, or italian (similar): PUTA, PUTTANA (Porca Troia)


There is a homonym in German language as well. "Pute" is a term for a turkey hen.
I do not suggest it is related to Putin ...


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 13, 2020)

There are some myths along the cruel zarist Russia, the same it happened with this Rasputin affaire.

HABSBURGS (a sort of multinational empire, and real source for an United Europe)









IMPERIAL ZARIST RUSSIA

You see through symbols, truth revels itself.

So why, at WWI Russia and Germany (Prussian Empire) became enemies?
Why at the WWII end, Austria (conquered by Red Army), was set out of iron courtain?






With the recent centenary of the so-called "October Revolution" (November in our calendar) of 1917, the whole series of events that led to the defeat of the Provisional Government of Kerensky, destroyed the Russian Empire and definitively sealed the possibility has been recalled, that Emperor Nicholas II could once again access the throne after his forced abdication in March of that same year.

Among the entire mass of brothers-in-law, spectacled gathering and savvy men with pretenses dealing with the subject, we find (of course) the progressive sector, without being (at least not declared) communist , justifies and,  or praises the seizure of power by the Bolsheviks and the subsequent establishment of a police dictatorship founded on terror that got tired of staining its hands with the blood of its own people.

This herd of stale people tell us that all this was justified by the cruel reign that the second Tsar Nicholas and his ancestral and terrible autocracy exercised over the Russian people. Russia, they tell us in a rueful and piping voice, despite being a gigantic empire that stretched from Europe to the Far East, was 99% populated by a mass of dying peasant serfs who were dragging themselves to the brink of starvation.

The Russia of the Tsars? A dark, perfidious, backward, fundamentalist and solemnly poor country that had to be swept away
at all costs for the good of men and of humanity, you know what I mean, right?

There are quite a few sites (the best are in English) where you can consult that information, see for example:

http://survincity.com/2011/01/myths-and-facts-about-imperial-russia/http://web.williams.edu/Economics/wp/nafzigerMicroLivingStandards_WilliamsWorkingPaper_Nov2007.pdfhttp://www.eco.nihon-u.ac.jp/center/economic/publication/pdf/05-03suhara.pdfhttps://www.jstor.org/stable/1151809?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents
I want to emphasize that obviously I do not maintain that the Russian Empire was an arcade of well-being and development,
far from it. The Russian Empire was a colossus strewn with resources and possibilities, with a really great geostrategic position. Some domains in which everything was to be done, with a simply brutal potential and that, in fact, by the time the bald-headed Turkish-girl's iron-clad gang stormed the Winter Palace, it had been "boom" for no less than two decades economical in every way.

It is logical to think that the power of this giant vilely frightened the rest of the powers, which were suspiciously benefited by the Bolshevik shenanigans (I am not going to get into the matter of who were their "sponsors" here).


*MYTH: Tsarist Russia was a backward, feudal monster whose economy rested on the divided backs of a huge mass of serfs*

If we go back to Kiev Rus, founded in the 9th century, as the origin of Russia (and they consider it that way, as do Ukrainians and Belarusians), then we find that Russia, as a politically organized community, has more than 1000 years old. Well, at that time only for 2 centuries was the servitude in force in it (being imposed in the seventeenth century and abolished in the nineteenth). The period during which it was established was not longer than that of countries such as England or France, but later, as in practically all of Eastern Europe.

Serfdom in Russia was abolished in 1861 by Tsar Alexander II. This implies that "feudal" Russia abolished serfdom 4 years before the US abolished slavery, and that it in fact abolished slavery itself a century and a half before the US did.

Furthermore, the number of peasants who were serfs was far from being a great majority, as the official historiography proclaims. During the eighteenth century, when serfdom was most vigorous in the Empire, the number of peasant serfs was slightly more than half of the total. Furthermore, compared to Russia, its closest neighbors to the west had much more serfdom. The Baltic peoples had a serfdom rate of 85% among the peasantry.

But there were entire provinces in the Empire, larger than major European countries, where serfdom did not exist, such as Pomorie or Siberia. By 1857, although serfdom was still permitted, the number of serfs had fallen to 34% of the peasantry.


*MYTH: The quality of life of the Russian peasants was in any case of absolute misery*

Travelers like the Croatian Catholic Yuri Krizhanich were able to see after living for several years in Russia that the quality of life of its peasants was, in his own words "undoubtedly better than that of neighbors such as Lithuanians, Poles and Swedes.

It is true that the wealthy classes of southern European countries outperformed the wealthy classes of Russia on average.
But in the case of the peasants, they had little to envy those of countries like France, Italy or Spain. It is a little known fact that Russian peasants often wore garments decorated with peels and gold, revealing a quality of life that Krizhanich himself and many others  could see in person.


*MYTH: Even after the abolition of serfdom, most of the lands of the Russian Empire were in the hands of large landowners*

In the European part of Russia, there were no less than 381 million hectares of arable land. In this area, the large landowners (estimated at about 120,000 men) owned less than a third of the total (121 million hectares). Almost all the rest of the land belonged to the State, which used it to be managed in a communal regime by the peasants of each place (a bit as was done in Spain before the confiscations of the 19th century).

After the reform of 1861, the former serfs received a total of 34 million hectares of land from their lords, with which the large landowners were left with only 87 million. This was a severe blow to part of the nobility, and it is estimated that approximately half of the large landowners were forced to sell their land. During the following years, an average of 1 million hectares were sold annually, whose buyers were often former serfs who had already been able to make a profit from their own lands.

As a result of all this, by 1905, the large landowners owned only 53 million hectares.
Finally, by 1916, farmers already owned 90% of the fields in European Russia (as well as 94% of the total cattle) and 100% of those in the Asian part of Russia.

Yankee Harvard professor ultra-tsarist inside:

_Harvard professor Richard Pipes notes that, in contrast to the European countries of England, Spain, Italy, France, where the majority of the land was in the hands of large landowners, before the revolution in 1917, "Russia… was a classic example of a country of small farms_.


*MYTH: Tsarist Russia was an industrial wasteland, a hole that was destined for underdevelopment*

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/Graph_rel_share_world_manuf_1750_1900_01.png
At the beginning of the 20th century, Russia was, in terms of economic development, in the world TOP 5, being the fourth most industrialized country on the planet after the USA, Germany and England. 9% of the world's industrial production in 1900 was in Russia.

By 1917, Russia had built 81,000 kilometers of railway and even during the Great War, Russian industry did not stop growing, because despite an initial drop of 1.3%, it increased by 10.8% in 1915 and 10.2% in 1916. The industrial recession came from the Bolsheviks, a 20.2 drop in production in 1917. Only during the reign of Nicolás Segundo, the country's total industrial production multiplied by 4.

The same can be said of agricultural production, since in a period of 20 years (1894-1914) under Nicholas II, the harvests doubled, going from 2 billion pounds to 4 billion pounds of cereal. The grain crop produced was 30%  larger than the other three agricultural powers of the time (USA, Canada and Argentina) TOGETHER. Likewise, the Russian empire held a quarter of the world's bread production.

Under the reign of Emperor Nicholas II, social welfare also soared. Proof of this is the rapid population growth. In 20 years of his reign, the population increased by 50 million (40% of the total). Likewise, the consumption of consumer products more than doubled. Deposits in savings banks increased from 300 million in 1894 to 2,200 billion (Americans) in 1913. The British writer M. Bering was clear: "The masses of peasants in Russia are better off economically than ever before".

Similarly, in 1913, one of the world's greatest economists of the time, Edmont Teri, after studying the state of the Russian economy, asserted: "If the European nations continue to evolve from 1912 to 1950 at the rate they have followed since 1900 to 1912, then by mid-century Russia will dominate Europe politically, economically and financially."

How could be possible Nikki was abandoned and no one gave a dime for him?

German secret services sent Lenin from Zürich to Petersburg.
And what about "Her Majesty" Secret services from London?

George V refused to embrace Nikki.
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/tradition/a8072/russian-tsar-execution/










_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqMwuMAWFRA_










_According to the Tale of Past Years, a Russian medieval chronicle, Vladimir, eager to examine all possible options, invited priests of different confessions: a Byzantine Orthodox, a Catholic from the Holy Roman Empire, a Muslim from Volga Bulgaria and a Khazar rabbi. Presumably, he said something like: “Okay, now tell me about your faith and impress me.”

The Muslim failed when he mentioned that Islam prohibits drinking. Shocked, Vladimir replied: “Drinking is the joy of all Rus. We cannot exist without it” and immediately sent the man away. The rabbi also didn’t inspire the prince as he wondered: “Okay, so if Judaism is so great, where is your land?” 

The rabbi, confused, answered that the Holy Land of his people was occupied. “Well, – Vladimir said – if you lost your own land how can I rely on your religion?” So Russia lost its chance to convert to Judaism as well. Vladimir rejected the German Catholic as well, stating: “Go back to where you came from, as our fathers rejected your faith and so will we”. It left him with the Byzantine priest who impressed the prince. His envoys to Constantinople were also reported to return fascinated by the beauty of Orthodox churches and divine service. 

So Vladimir converted to Orthodoxy himself in 988 and decided to baptize his country to this confession. At least, that’s what the chronicle says._


*MYTH: The workers of the Tsarist Russian Empire were poor as rats and exploited without contemplation*

The second half of the 19th century represented for Russia a process of massive construction of the capitalist mode of production. In this sense, it is known by all that, in the incipient stages of capitalism, the quality of life of workers tends to be low but that, over time, the trend tends to be better. This was the case in all countries and Russia was no exception, where little by little, the welfare of the workers and their social protection gradually increased without the need for any Bolsheviks in power.

The most prolific laws regarding labor protection regulations were enacted under the reigns of Alexander III and Nicholas II, protecting workers from exploitative manufacturers and increasing the number of inspections at production  sites.

The Labor Law of 1897 prohibited all working days greater than 11.5 hours a day (and on Sundays and holidays, greater  than 10). It is important to note that in that year, in most European countries there were still no legal restrictions  on the male workforce. In 1903 another law was passed that made factory owners responsible for workers' accidents during  their day.

The legal network of social protection from which the workers in the Russian Empire benefited even caught the attention  of North American President William Howard Taft, who declared publicly in 1912 that "Nicholas II has created perfect labor laws, of which no democratic country can boast. "

This is not too surprising, considering that Tsarist Russia, unlike countries like England, France or the USA itself, was not under the influence of national or foreign capitalists, where their impact on the country's politics was great higher. Things of the autocracy, for the good and for the bad.

After the Bolshevik revolution, this welfare of the workers declined in many ways. Something recognized even by an illustrious socialist like Plekhanov.


*MYTH: The tsarist regime created an obscurantist environment in Russia, since its power rested on the ignorance and 
ignorance of the Russian people*

The "backward" and "Taliban" Russia of the Tsars was the homeland and mother of world-class artists, scientists and intellectuals who are still famous worldwide today. The intelligentsia of the Russian Empire was undoubtedly one of the most advanced and prolific of the time.


The reforms of Peter I broke cultural link between the higher and lower classes, the position of the common people has worsened. However, in the XVIII century. according to contemporary standards of living of the peasants of Russia was higher than in many Western European countries. According to observations of the French traveler Gilbert Roma, drive across Siberia in 1780. Siberian peasant lived better than its French counterpart. Englishman John Parkinson noted that the Russian peasants dressed much better than the common people in Italy. And while foreign campaigns of the Russian Army 1813 — 1814 years. Officers were surprised poverty Polish and French peasantry than Russian.

In Soviet times, the work on the history of the working class contains the mandatory provision for the workers is that poverty increased.

Characteristically, the Russian revolutionaries themselves when they did not have to agitate the masses, wrote in his memoirs about a different level of working class life.

Founder of Russian Marxism, Plekhanov recalled working Petersburg of the second half of the XIX century — "the whole environment characterized by large intelligence and a high level of their everyday needs. I was surprised to see that  these workers live at all or worse, and many of them are even better than the students. On average, they each earned  1 Rs. 25 kopecks. to 2 rubles. a day. "

Miraculous demographic explosion of "starving" insaid:

Demographic History of the Russian Empire

I. Falkus (p.17) gives the population of the Russian Empire as 14 million in 1722, 19 million in 1762, 35.5 million in 1800, 74.1 million in 1860, 126.4 million in 1897 and 170.1 million in 1913.
Russian Empire 1796-1917 - Demographic History
M.E. Falkus, The Industrialisation of Russia 1700-1914, London: MacMillan (1972) 1984






Any ill-considered dissenter with the theory of the "most atrocious misery" would say that, rather, Tsarist Russia was in the process of industrialization and urbanization that always characterizes the incipient stages of capitalism and that so many developed countries experienced at the time before Russia.

Over time, if the October Revolution had not "broken out", it would not be unreasonable to think that a national industrial and financial class powerful enough to pressure the Tsar to go "democratizing" and modernizing the autocracy would have been consolidated. A bit in the style of what happened in Prussia and how that was reflected in the German Empire.
Life expectancy in the "miserable" and hungry tsarist Russia, around 1910-1915 it approached 40 years.

Above the world average of the time and 5-10 years from Western Europe, something normal in a country still in full development.

After the demographic disasters brought about by the Bolshevik Revolution, Stalinist collectivism and WWII, only in the 1950s was Russia able to achieve and exceed the same rates in a stable manner. Who "starved" whom?

On the myths that have curdled around the figure of Nicholas II, there is, among others, a very interesting interview with the Orthodox priest Andrew Phillips, who is also a prolific writer and a student of Russian history.

https://russia-insider.com/en/histo...-russian-tsar-massive-lie-heres-truth/ri23089
In that interview, he reminds us of a series of facts that would be important to bear in mind every time we are told about the Tsar as a sullen being, far from the people and a chronic devourer of baby gizzards.

The Tsar has been said to be bellicose and has been accused by some of starting both the Russo-Japanese War and the Great War. This is a falsehood. The Tsar was probably the most anti-militaristic leader of the day. The Japanese, urged on by the English and Americans, were the first to attack the Russian fleet at Port Arthur.

On the other hand, it was Austro-Hungary that, desperate, grabbed like a crab to a somewhat suspicious casus belli, imposing on Serbia, Russia's historical ally, the most abusive conditions to force it to go to war.

Once the War broke out, the Tsar, with the sense of duty that comes from knowing himself world leader of Orthodoxy, did not hesitate to go to the aid of his Serbian brothers of faith with all his efforts (this certainly generated a deep feeling of appreciation in the Serbs, in fact, the Kingdom of Serbia did not recognize the USSR until the 1940s, being probably the last country in Europe to do so).

Nicholas II was also the first president in history who urged the disarmament of the Western European powers in The Hague in 1899, considering that this area was a powder keg about to explode.

The Tsar is described as a leading figure of the aristocracy, representing only the interests of the noble classes. However, precisely a good part of these noble classes hated the tsar. Nicholas II, through his prime minister Stolypin, had deepened an agrarian reform that had damaged the position of a multitude of nobles.

This reform, suspended in the bud with the February and October Revolution of 1917, is very interesting and little studied.

Stolypin land reform, (1906–17), measures undertaken by the Russian government to allow peasants to own land individually. Its aim was to encourage industrious peasants to acquire their own land, and ultimately to create a class of prosperous, conservative, small farmers that would be a stabilizing influence in the countryside and would support the autocracy.

https://www.britannica.com/event/Stolypin-land-reform
The people, on the contrary, were in much better harmony with the Tsar. It was precisely the most westernized part of that aristocratic sector that hated the Tsar that plotted his overthrow in the February Revolution. As good incompetents, the highly denied only proved to have been the useful fools of others when shortly afterwards the Bolsheviks stole their wallets.

Alcoholism in Communist Russia





They say that the face is the mirror of the soul. I've always believed it. And when I see the photos of Nicolás II, as you say, I see a guy who, surprisingly, transmits serenity, a lot of left hand and even a certain kindness.

I say "surprisingly" because, as we already know, many of the men who reach such levels of power are basically psychopaths, let's put it plainly. But when it comes to colleague Nikki, he doesn't give me that fucking autocratic image you'd expect after all the shit they've dumped on him.









But propaganda depicted him as "mad", the same for Rasputin.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 16, 2020)

I came across this article when following up on dreamtime's post in the loose thread.



dreamtime said:


> https://holodomorinfo.com/



It seems some of the links were taken off wordpress (for obvious reasons) but then I came upon this:

-----------------------------------------

*Rasputin Was A Great And Good Man, Cruelly Murdered and Slandered by Evil British Spies*

Everything you thought you knew about Rasputin is a whopping lie, courtesy of British Intelligence.  He was one of the greatest Russian heroes ever.

_An excellent Russian 7 hour TV series with this interpretation was released in 2014 and was wildly popular in Russia.  It features Russian superstar actors Vladimir Mashkov and Andrei Smolyakov, who both give fantastic performances.  

You can watch it here on Youtube, unfortunately only in Russian.  If someone were to subtitle this TV series, it would find a very large international audience, because it is simply superbly made.  _

*Foreword*

My interest in Gregory Rasputin was first sparked by a television programme fifty years ago on the fiftieth anniversary of his assassination. Although, as a child, I could not investigate the claims made, I knew instinctively that there was something wrong with what was being said. I sensed a manipulation.
Forty-two years ago I went to study at Oxford at the oldest college in Oxford, where Prince Felix Yusupov, the supposed murderer of Gregory Rasputin had studied and visited the ‘Yusupov room’ where the prince had lived. I still could not understand the story since, with the Soviet Union and the Cold War still in full swing, I could not access the necessary archives on either side.
Others have since done that and their results, given below, provide long-awaited justice.

*Introduction*

‘Rasputin? A horse thief, a mad monk, a fraud with hypnotic powers, a priest-charlatan who manipulated stupid, hysterical women, a flagellant sectarian and pervert, a criminal who ruled the Russian Empire, dictating all policies and making all political appointments through bribery, a debauchee who organized orgies, a drunkard (like all Russians), a primitive barbarian, a Satanist, a German spy, the reason for the downfall of Russia, even his name means ‘depraved’.
I know, I have read the book and seen the film’. So goes the view of the average ‘educated’ Western person, as also largely that of the average Soviet citizen. However, they are all the brainwashed victims of the same slanderer and we recall that the Greek for ‘slanderer’ is ‘o diavolos’, ‘the devil’.
In reality, not one bit of the above has been proved true, including that he was a debauchee and a drunkard, and most of it is patently untrue. It is all classic self-justifying Russophobia which says ‘Russians are primitive, we are superior, therefore we can do anything we like’. He was certainly not mad, never a priest, monk, thief or spy, never a flagellant sectarian or a Satanist, and had very little if any political influence. He was a pious Christian peasant, married with three children, who gave generous alms, understood the Holy Scriptures better than professors of the Bible, and was so pious that God gave him miraculous powers of healing. As for his surname, a nickname, it was common in Siberia and denotes someone who lives where roads meet, a crossroads.

On the other hand, what we do know, and this ever since the publication of the memoirs of Prince Nikolay Zhevakhov in the 1920s, is that he was murdered by British spies, with the co-operation of rich, decadent, jealous and apostate Russian aristocrats, one a transvestite prince who dabbled in the occult and savagely and ritually battered Gregory Rasputin’s corpse, as the sadistic freemason and decadent Prince Yusupov himself boasted of doing, one a more or less Fascist politician, another a Romanov prince of notoriously loose morals who betrayed his relative the Tsar. All of them through their murderous betrayal, indirectly, handed Russia over to the genocidal Bolsheviks and their imported alien ideology for three generations, 75 years of hellish torment.

What we also know is that he was much respected as a holy elder (‘starets’) and wonderworking healer by innumerable clergy and laity and that the incredible slanders against him were invented by corrupt sources, both just before the Revolution and immediately afterwards, when his body was dug up and incinerated by fanatics, frightened that veneration for him would grow. All these slanders and the mindless gossip that spread them have to this day been repeated by the sensationalist mammons of Hollywood, by Western and Soviet hack writers and by embittered émigrés who could not accept their responsibility for their self-punishment of exile. They only furthered their self-justifying lies and scandals, which they knew they could make money out of.




ustytrddx5k.jpg

*The Sources of the Slander*

Recent research since the downfall of the Bolshevik regime a generation ago in 1991 has led to several new studies of Gregory Rasputin by professional historians and even veneration of ‘the Martyr Gregory’ by some, including by the Elder Nikolai Guryanov, with an akathist composed and icons painted. So far unchallenged and also untranslated, because Western publishers only translate scurrilous works like those of the Soviet novelist Edvard Radzinsky, and not professionally-written works or the unsensational lives of the pious, these new Russian studies of professional historians like the seven volumes by Sergey Fomin and the books by Alexander Bokhanov, Yury Rassulin, Igor Evsin, Tatiana Mironova and Oleg Platonov lead us to take a very different view.

All the myths about Gregory Rasputin were invented from 1910 on by those jealous of the Tsar – without much need for imagination, because they attributed to him what they themselves did, that is, they were talking about themselves and their own deeply-held and practised vices. They were jealous because they wanted the power of the Tsar and therefore wanted to discredit the legitimate holders of that power, the Tsar and his family, including his ill heir and his healer, and the Orthodox Christian society that he ruled over, which they so hated. And so these rich hedonists and decadents spread their lies and gossip in the worldly salons of Saint Petersburg, among the futile wealthy and aristocratic debauchees, and in the gutter press of the time.

These sources included the cunning Grand Duke Nikolai Nikolaevich who, rather like the French and British generals on the Western Front, had led his troops to massacre and defeat, trusting in infantry and cavalry against machine guns, and had had to be replaced, the freemasons Maklakov, Dzhunkovsky and the hack journalist Amfiteatrov, the defrocked apostate Sergey (Iliodor) Trufanov, the conscienceless politician Guchkov, the atheists Milyukov and Gorky, the liar Rodzianko, the pervert and occultist Yusupov and the stupid Purishkevich. They were all traitors who wanted to impose their pagan Russia on Christian Russia. These were the very ones who accused Gregory Rasputin of their own sins, which is why their descriptions were so eloquent.

They accused him of lying, of debauchery and of interfering in the affairs of State – everything that they themselves either did or yearned to do. Belonging to the elite, they were in such a state of demonic delusion that they even convinced themselves that they were doing Russia a service by pandering to their own vanity and plotting against the Tsar and those faithful to him, including the healer of the Heir, and so seizing power. They believed their own slander and forgeries, when in fact they were talking about their own sins. Gregory Rasputin was the useful scapegoat invented by ‘princes and sons of men’ to justify their ruthless ambition. If they had not chosen him, they would have chosen another – peasant Russia was there only to be exploited by them.




original.jpg

*Views of Those Who Knew Gregory Rasputin*

If we look at those who actually knew him, we obtain a different view. Thus, Bishops Barnabas (Nakropin) and Isidore (Kolokolov) were close friends of Gregory Rasputin till the end of his life, trusted him completely and Bishop Isidore celebrated his funeral service, for which he in turn was much slandered. In his memoirs another, General Kurlov, wrote that he had been ‘struck by Rasputin’s profound knowledge of Holy Scripture and theological questions’ and characterized him as a good man who ‘constantly expressed the sense of Christian forgiveness for our enemies’. Such affirmations are confirmed by other devout and well-educated clergy and laity, impressed by Gregory Rasputin’s piety, and they naturally revered him as an elder.

In his memoirs the head of the Police Department, A. T. Vasiliev, wrote that the results of his many investigations confirmed his initial supposition that there was no compromising correspondence with Rasputin, no letters from the Tsarina. Indeed, why should there have been? Rasputin was only semi-literate, he would have had difficulty reading anything. Vasiliev wrote: ‘I also investigated to find out if Rasputin kept any documents, money or valuables in a bank. My investigations were fruitless, another proof of my conviction of the absurdity of the scandalous rumours about Rasputin’. But these witnesses are only the beginning. There are many others of integrity and indeed holiness who say the same, confirming the absurdity of the slanders.

Among these are of course the future saints Tsar Nicholas, Tsarina Alexandra, their five pious children, Archpriest Alexander Vasiliev, the spiritual father of the Imperial Family, the pious virgin Anna Vyrubova (later Mother Maria of Helsinki, who is venerated as a saint today), Prince N. D. Zhevakhov, Julia Dehn, other bishop admirers of Gregory Rasputin like the future St Macarius of the Altai, Metropolitan of Moscow, the pious Metr Pitirim of Saint Petersburg, and a great many other righteous, chaste, sober and honest men and women who loved Holy Rus. None of these believed in the Rasputin myth and this for a very simple reason – they knew him personally, had seen him working miracles of healing and prophecy and knew the motivations of the jealous slanderers.
Of course, there were others. There is the case of the young and naïve Bishop Theophan (Bystrov), who first enthusiastically introduced Gregory Rasputin to the Imperial Family. He only changed his mind because he believed slanders told him in confession. Later he was horrified when he discovered that he had been lied to. Then there was the case of the Grand Duchess, Abbess Elizabeth in Moscow. She too believed the slanders, although at the end her sister the Tsarina seems to have persuaded here that, since she lived in Moscow and had been fed slanders, she had been greatly misled. None of those who believed the slanders had met Gregory in person, they had no first-hand experience, they had simply taken part in a slanderous game of Chinese whispers.




10k1917-rasputin1917_162637880.jpg

*Why the Slanders Have Been Repeated To This Day*

Why are these slanders still repeated and believed today? First of all, because scandalous sex stories make many people rich and they are what the mob wants. Secondly, because those who believe and repeat them want to believe and repeat them because they are motivated by self-justification. The alternative would be to repent and most do not want to repent. The murder of the Russian Orthodox peasant Gregory Rasputin in fact began the Revolution, not a Bolsehevik Revolution but a Revolution long desired, since at least December 1825, by a jealous aristocracy and a growing middle-class, all apostates from the Russian Orthodox Church. The descendants of all those who thought they would benefit from the Revolution do not want to repent.

These include not just brainwashed former Soviet citizens, not only the descendants of émigré aristocrats in Paris and elsewhere, but also all the other Western victims of Russophobic propaganda who want to believe that the so-called ‘Tsarist regime’ (that is to say, the legitimate Christian Empire, founded by St Constantine) was corrupt, primitive, barbarian, depraved, drunken and plainly evil. Therefore, it was demonized and so could be overthrown by the ‘pure’ West and all was justified. Such Russophobia is in the direct line of the self-justifying propaganda of the secularism of Gibbon’s History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire. But what if Gregory Rasputin was the victim, the more or less innocent scapegoat of the machinations of traitors?

If Gregory was innocent, then they, the ideologues of the anti-Christian Western world, therefore most of the Russian aristocracy and the State Duma, most of the generals and even some clergy, most of the journalists and most of the people, as well as the Western-founded Soviet State, are guilty of slandering him, murdering him and are also guilty of the murder of the canonized Imperial Family. Guilty too are all who believed in the lies without question and all who continue to believe in these money-making (money is always a motive for evil) lies and myths and even spread them. After all, these are the people who three months after the murder, on Kerensky’s Masonic orders, dug up Gregory Rasputin’s corpse and on 11 March 1917 incinerated it.

Was this the act the act of Orthodox Christians or any other Christians? Was this the act of Christian patriots who loved the Tsar, the Little Father? Who could have carried out such a blasphemous act, but apostates, occultists and anti-Christian secularists? Even if all or just part of what they claimed had been true, would that have justified such profound hatred for a corpse? Nobody has done this or even proposed to do this with the corpse of the Bolshevik mass murderer and blasphemer Lenin, which, amazingly, still lies in its chemical soup in Moscow. Surely the only people who could have carried out this act were atheists and Satanists? However, in some sense, all who continue to spread these slanders are indirectly taking part in this same blasphemy.

*Conclusion*

Gregory Rasputin was a symbol of peasant Orthodox Russia, a useful scapegoat for those who wanted to seize power and whose slogan was ‘Demonize your enemies and then anything you do is justified’. His murderers symbolized all that was wrong with Russia – ‘treason, cowardice and deceit’, in the words of the martyred Emperor Nicholas II. Treason came from the elite class and intelligentsia which betrayed the Imperial Family and the Church to the Germans and the Western-financed Bolsheviks, cowardice came from those who were too weak to resist the elite and instead swam with the tide, and deceit came from the supposed Allies who also plotted against the Tsar. All of them slandered the Imperial Family and therefore also Gregory Rasputin.




502.jpg

Through Gregory Rasputin we see exactly who were the enemies of Russia and of the ideals of Holy Rus: all those who believed in and spread the slanders about him and the Imperial Family. The fact that many of these were treacherous and jealous members of the Romanov Family and other millionaire aristocrats makes no difference. Nor does the fact that among these were most of the generals and also senior members of the clergy like Protopresbyter George Shavelsky. The fact that, as Prince N. D. Zhevakhov, the deputy lay head of the Holy Synod, revealed over 90 years ago, Gregory Rasputin was murdered by British spies makes no difference. They could not have operated without the widespread and even popular support for such Russian traitors.




aleksei01.jpg

It is no secret that Gregory Rasputin had a gift of healing that medical science could only jealously acknowledge without understanding – it is a fact of history. That he had the ability to heal the Tsarevich Alexei, who could have become the greatest, most merciful and wisest of all Russian Tsars, is a fact of history. That he was a devout man of prayer and pilgrim to Jerusalem and the holy places of Russia who very well knew the Holy Scriptures, the Lives of the Saints and Orthodox services is a fact of history. That he made several prophecies about the future of Russia, the Tsardom, his own murder and the future of the world, all of which came true in detail, is a fact of history. For Gregory Rasputin knew the price of suffering, both moral and physical.

If he was innocent, then the untold suffering after December 1916 makes sense. The foreign Bolshevik yoke and its millions of victims, the murder of the Anointed of God, the second German invasion that began on the forgotten feast of All the Saints of the Russian Lands in June 1941, the taking of Vienna and Berlin on St George’s Day in 1945, which could have happened, without any such comparable sacrifices, in 1917 under the leadership of Tsar Nicholas II, the plagues of alcoholism, abortion, corruption and divorce after 1945, the collapse of what was effectively the Russian Empire in 1991 and today’s torment in the Ukraine are all part of the long and slow path of repentance still ongoing 100 years after 1916. The end to our suffering has not yet come.

Source: Orthodox England
https://russia-insider.com/en/politics/real-gregory-rasputin/ri16254


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 16, 2020)

Safranek said:


> If Gregory was innocent, then they, the ideologues of the anti-Christian Western world, therefore most of the Russian aristocracy and the State Duma, most of the generals and even some clergy, most of the journalists and most of the people, as well as the Western-founded Soviet State, are guilty of slandering him, murdering him and are also guilty of the murder of the canonized Imperial Family. Guilty too are all who believed in the lies without question and all who continue to believe in these money-making (money is always a motive for evil) lies and myths and even spread them. After all, these are the people who three months after the murder, on Kerensky’s Masonic orders, dug up Gregory Rasputin’s corpse and on *11 March 1917* incinerated it.



Wow !! I didn't know that (very kabbalistic). And the british spies playing it seems a fact.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/March_11_(Eastern_Orthodox_liturgics)_Saint George the New, Wonderworker of Constantinople (c. 970)_

No doubt about politcal games taking appart Russia.

I always wondered about intelectual and myscticism purge that Lenin did just from the beginning.


Nikolai Alexandrovich Berdiáiev and the Slavophilic Mystic Philosophers in the 20th Century and the Influence of Ungrud or The Abyss Theory of Jacob Boehme.



https://www.rbth.com/history/326731-philosophy-steamer-lenin

The germ of beauty is what is good, and the greatest beauty is purity of heart. We cannot embrace the superiority of God, but the measure of the knowledge of God is with us. Divinity is purity and spiritual peace and removal from all evil, if this is in you, Divinity is completely in you. Gregory Nazianzen.

The Lubyanka, a fortress located in the center of Moscow, before the Revolution was owned by the insurance company "Russia"



Not only did the so-called enemies of the people and the main exponents of the traditions and Russian religious idealist  philosophy or the ideologues of anti-communism pass through the Lubyanka, millions were the victims who went to the  labor camps for trifles such as forgetting themselves To renew your identity card or to violate a social or neighborhood  rule that annoyed the zone chief or political commissioner, for that simple fact you ended up in the gulag for five years. Impotence and resignation were the only attitude to the cruelty of the Chekists, since the methods they used to extract confessions, the most refined torture and psychological and moral suffering with the threat of retaliation on the loved ones of the city were known to all. detainees used to alternate with beatings, torture and pressure of all
kinds.

Berdiayev's work, which the Bolsheviks consider the most anti-communist and reactionary exponent was "The Philosophy of Inequality" 1918, published in 1923; in this work it is declared that social inequality was a fortune, a good in a community that contains an infinite multiplicity of beings, which are clearly distinguished among them, manifesting themselves in a hierarchically natural variety and quality among themselves. The theory of the search for God was directed, above all, against the Marxist vision of society based on the philosophical-theological conceptions of Soloviov: -Lenin and Plekhanov and other Marxists highlighted the reactionary character of all mystical-religious philosophy, including the search for God. After the October Revolution of 1917, most of the seekers of God left Russia
and demonstrated against the Soviet power.



Father Pavel Florenski, philosopher, mystic, wise and genius in everything, led the direction of engineers in the USSR arms industry, his faith made him a suspect by the Bolsheviks, he spent years in the gulag before being shot.




For those who are interested in the Christic conception of Slavic mysticism, which although it was born in the 19th  century had its splendor at the historical moment of the Russian Revolution because it not only dragged religious  and philosophers, since they were also companions of torture, poets , artists and creators. And above all it must be borne in mind that some of his ideas are not strictly in accordance with the traditional doctrines of the Orthodox  Church and the Catholic Church. Berdiáiev belongs to the Slavophile movements that were born in very dangerous historical times with Ivan Kireyevsky and Aleksey Khomiakov, although he was first influenced by Vladimir Soloviev.

An entire army of philosophers appears after Soloviev. Among them are Trubetskoy, Prince Trubetskoy, N. Feodorov, Father Pavel Florensky, Father Sergio Bulgakov, Ern, Berdyaev, Karsavin, SL Frank, SA Alaxeyev (Askoldov), IA Ilyin, Father Vassili Zenkovsky, Father G. Florovsky, Vysheslavtsev, Arsenyev, Novgorodtsev, Spektorsky. Some of those philosophers, for example, Father P Florensky, Father S. Bulgakov, Berdyaev, Karsavin, have elaborated whole systems of Christian philosophy, moreover, it can be said with respect to some of their theories that they are not of according  to the data of religious experience and intellectual intuition, and therefore can be rejected by a large part of those who live a conception of the Christian world in accordance with the dogmas established by the churches.


One form of such theories is Berdyaev's teaching on the Ungrund as a primordial principle, giving rise to God on the  one hand and the will of cosmic entities on the other.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlLka4XGFyY_



Sergei Bulgakov was expelled from Russia for his resolute opposition to communism in the so-called philosophical boat along with Nikolai Berdiáyec and other Russian intellectuals.



Lev Tolstoy sometimes felt like a Slavophile and other times a Westernist, he was a great mystic

Under the Shadows of Hermes (The Secret Communism)
https://ok.ru/video/1449459190434https://ok.ru/video/1449459255970


----------



## Safranek (Dec 16, 2020)

Here's the link that I got the Rasputin link from. Its a wealth of info regarding the politics and connections, some of which I was already aware of but much that I wasn't. It ties into this topic to fill in the blanks regarding those times, so to speak. 

Of course, I had to look on archive because the site was down when I hit it from dreamtime's link. As soon as I saw that it was removed, I wondered what it contained. Well, here it is;

https://web.archive.org/web/20200921095654/https://antizionistleague.com/


----------



## mindcaster (Dec 29, 2020)

Please watch the documentary 'In the Shadow of Hermes' by Juri Lina, on the motivations, real power brokerage and operations behind the Russian 'revolutions'.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 29, 2020)

mindcaster said:


> Please watch the documentary 'In the Shadow of Hermes' by Juri Lina, on the motivations, real power brokerage and operations behind the Russian 'revolutions'.



I watched it a long time ago and have referred it since to others.


----------



## mudfarts (Feb 14, 2021)

WorldWar1812 said:


> There are some myths along the cruel zarist Russia, the same it happened with this Rasputin affaire.
> 
> HABSBURGS (a sort of multinational empire, and real source for an United Europe)
> 
> ...



So in conclusion, it appears that Imperial Tsarist Russia was a kind of a kick ass place to be (atleast in comparison to most other adjacent European nations) until the Bolshevik Revolution, Stalinist collectivism and WWII. I thoroughly enjoyed reading through this post. My knowledge of Russian history is nill but this has encouraged me to dig deeper. Thanks for the post!


----------

